# Help ID prewar schwinn



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Here’s something for y’all to look at! I just got this today from a whizzer club member. It was an American picker’s type story really. @Goldenrod and I had gone over to see him for help with a whizzer spring and we asked for a tour of his collection. It spans through 2 houses and 2 garages. After walking through the basement of Whizzer dreams and seeing the Phantom/Panther room, we proceeded to go on a drive to his large garage which houses roughly 150 bicycles/Whizzers along with a few Cushman scooters and some lovely classic cars. I was enjoying a good look at a ‘51 Chevy coupe when I noticed the long spring saddle and straight bar frame. I climbed over to it and asked a few questions. After offering to buy it, he said I could have it. I originally thought it was missing the bars and drop stand, but I proceeded to find them in a box near the door. Now, I plan to replace incorrect parts and get the fork fixed to make this a rider. I can get more pics if needed, but I don’t have them on me.

Thank you all for any information!


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 28, 2022)

Have fun with it.  It looks like it has deffinite possibilities!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 28, 2022)

Great find! That should clean up nice and make an excellent rider.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Anyone know how to tell if it’s a c model or a b model?


----------



## buickmike (Dec 28, 2022)

When you find out let me know., I have had a similar frame for years only to find motorbike tank wouldn't fit.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

buickmike said:


> When you find out let me know., I have had a similar frame for years only to find motorbike tank wouldn't fit.



Will do


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 28, 2022)

And for free to boot.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> And for free to boot.



Yep! I figured I couldn’t lose!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Is there a way to date them from the serial numbers?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Is there a way to date them from the serial numbers?



Yup.  Looks like it's a BC 98


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Yup.  Looks like it's a BC 98



Are there specific ways you could tell? Just asking for future reference. Also, any catalog pics or pics in general? Looking for any info available!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Anyone know how to tell if it’s a c model or a b model?




I believe that  would be a C model determined buy the straight down tube.

Rafael ~


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I believe that  would be a C model determined buy the straight down tube.
> 
> Rafael ~



Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2022)

Straight down tube and the top bar is straight coming from the head tube back, then it curves down. Here's a 38. So what's the secret serial number?


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 28, 2022)

Member @Krakatoa may be able to help with that fork. I’m looking at sending him one of mine, and if you go see his post in the services section he clearly does top quality work!


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 29, 2022)

Definitely C model...


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 29, 2022)

Here’s the S/N. It seems to be 1935.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Straight down tube and the top bar is straight coming from the head tube back, then it curves down. Here's a 38. So what's the secret serial number?
> 
> View attachment 1759097



So, are we calling this a 1936 BC97?
SN is L5627


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> So, are we calling this a 1936 BC97?
> SN is L5627



So it's a 36.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So it's a 36.



Ok. I believe it may be a c model due to the frame geometry.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Ok. I believe it may be a c model due to the frame geometry.



The frame geometry matches that BC model perfectly. Standard roadster, no tank no nada


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 30, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The frame geometry matches that BC model perfectly. Standard roadster, no tank no nada



Alright! Thanks for the help!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 30, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Alright! Thanks for the help!



Would this bike have had a chain guard from the factory?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 30, 2022)

it is a 'c' frame. not because of the downtube but by the arrangement of the top tube and the spacing/geometry it has with the second tube. it will fit the 'c' tank but is too small for the 'b' tank-which is larger. as for the down tube-the next year/second production year there were 'c' models with curved down tubes. same with the 'b' framed bikes-the first year they come out with a straight down tube-then by design the improved curved downtube. both varied a year or two-don't worry about it. hands down its a 'c' frame. the 'c' is also unusual in that it had left over double diamond rears-adding to the confusion-but they came out in 37. the 'bc' is a 'b' frame with a motorbike shaped tank with no door-just a buzzer on the left side and a specific paint scheme-the arrowhead pattern. i am seeing the same literature most see also-that shows the 'c' model in the second year being called the 'bc' but this duplicates models when the real 'bc' shows up! the 'model 'bc' has appeared basically in schwinn sales literature in error. a 'bc' is a 'bc'! it duplicates the model 'c' and 'bc' as the same! tanks for the 'c' model (three 'levels') are a version that holds a battery and has a switch to power external electrical equipment. the 'c' also had a lesser version with a buzzer in the tank. and finally the 'c' also had a very economy version of the tank-basically a hanging baloney tank that merely filled the void between the top two bars.  the 'c' model was one of schwinn's lower end equipped models. as much work schwinn tried to 'dress the pig' these weren't great sellers. many 'c' models show up years later with lesser/economy paint schemes or fork arrangements and equipment. its not unusual to see diamond framed 'c' models pop up years later into the 1940’s. These frames are schwinn quality built!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 30, 2022)

here is the first year sales literature of the 'c' model


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 30, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> here is the first year sales literature of the 'c' modelView attachment 1759926



Awesome! Thank you! Sorry, but I kinda don’t understand your other post fully. Just clarifying. The first year for the c model bikes was 1937? I presumed it was a c because of the 2 top bars. Different from the motorbike us what I thought. My bike has a 36 serial, so how does that work? Maybe frame produced before so they could send out for 37? I don’t know. Thank you for all your help so far!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 30, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Sorry, but I kinda don’t understand your other post fully. Just clarifying. The first year for the c model bikes was 1937? I presumed it was a c because of the 2 top bars. Different from the motorbike us what I thought. My bike has a 36 serial, so how does that work? Maybe frame produced before so they could send out for 37? I don’t know. Thank you for all your help so far!



first off-i don't trust the serial number lists-way too many anomalies-exceptions-etc! it is widely known lists are not accurate-but besides the point....every year on the prewar schwinn has come under scrutiny-either when the model came out exactly or the serials are in dispute. a side note-not so much the model but the parts that appear on bikes 'when'. at the end of the year-the new model comes out and has that year's serial with the 'following' years features-this is widely known. we see this in our own automotive industry every year. be flexible when dating a prewar schwinn. by the time we get most of these bikes 'even those found undisturbed in barn' bikes. bikes have changed hands-half-baked repairs-wrong parts all add to the mix to confuse the research/restorations. your bike is a 'c' model in my humble opinion-they ran them for several years in various dressings. build to suit you and your research.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 30, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> first off-i don't trust the serial number lists-way too many anomalies-exceptions-etc! it is widely known lists are not accurate-but besides the point....every year on the prewar schwinn has come under scrutiny-either when the model came out exactly or the serials are in dispute. a side note-not so much the model but the parts that appear on bikes 'when'. at the end of the year-the new model comes out and has that year's serial with the 'following' years features-this is widely known. we see this in our own automotive industry every year. be flexible when dating a prewar schwinn. by the time we get most of these bikes 'even those found undisturbed in barn' bikes. bikes have changed hands-half-baked repairs-wrong parts all add to the mix to confuse the research/restorations. your bike is a 'c' model in my humble opinion-they ran them for several years in various dressings. build to suit you and your research.



Thank you! I didn’t know that about the year/parts being like cars. I really do respect your opinion and I agree with it. I plan to leave the bike pretty much as is, except for fixing that fork!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2023)

*It is what it is.* 😂   A model C................................but you have to use the number after the letter C to distinguish the model and frame type? Will the real model C please stand up! This is the model C67 with 18" frame. The one above that mr.cycleplane posted is a C97 with a 18" frame. Second number in the model name is the frame size designation. So C9 and a C6 model?  Confusing? So there is no such thing as just a model C................right?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 8, 2023)

this is also true! 'c' being the common thing amongst all the 'c' models is the 'lesser' equipment-most obvious being the narrow fenders. seems we are splitting the atom again! this doesn't mean the narrow fender means its a 'c' model. example.....narrow and wide fender motorbikes-equipped. ba107=wide fender version, b107=narrow fender version. not an exact 'science'! also a narrow fender 'd' model-first year w/ diamond frame. start with frame and 'build' out (equip)from there!


----------



## buickmike (Jan 8, 2023)

Alright,



I'll judge this to be the standard roadster 36 C.      In evidence I submit flat braces, diagonal downtube, narrow fender, common fender dart (smallish). Plus motorbike tank clearly won't fit. No chain guard present when bought at auction.    When I put wanted ad for tank, do I ask for the plain baloney tank or present equipment aside take it up to next level.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 8, 2023)

buickmike said:


> Alright,View attachment 1764858
> I'll judge this to be the standard roadster 36 C.      In evidence I submit flat braces, diagonal downtube, narrow fender, common fender dart (smallish). Plus motorbike tank clearly won't fit. No chain guard present when bought at auction.    When I put wanted ad for tank, do I ask for the plain baloney tank or present equipment aside take it up to next level.



is it possible to send us a side view! looks like a tank is in the frame right now. i can see an 'aero' rack.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 8, 2023)

The tank is a monkey wards Hawthorne , reshaped to fit and owned many years. Pics to follow...


----------



## buickmike (Jan 8, 2023)

.






Nope. Forced it in, but could not get tank to center from side to sidr


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 8, 2023)

mike-hands down that is a 'b' frame-as it sits it is a B97 model! (narrow fenders) the part about the tank not fitting-well-two possibilities. the first would be a defective frame-when welded up the tubes were not properly placed in the 'tube mold/guide' and welded up. the clearance for the correct build is very close anyway-when off by just an 1/8" can doom this frame to being a plain jane for life-still a well built frame-just not usable for a deluxe/equipted model. second possible reason for tank not fitting the frame could be the tank is damaged in some way and most often it is rusted along the spine(where it is was tack welded) and is swollen. simple body work can fix that. p.s. not correct tank for this frame anyway-would be correct for a curved down tube model. neat looking bike!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 8, 2023)

Drosentreter said:


> Member @Krakatoa may be able to help with that fork. I’m looking at sending him one of mine, and if you go see his post in the services section he clearly does top quality work!



I’ve used his fork services twice. I was very pleased both times.


----------

